# Free Time in Carolina



## rocfish13 (Aug 12, 2020)

Happy to find a site that deals with one of my favorite things, GRILLIN! I'm a retired pipefitter and have plenty of time to catch up on my favorite pass times.  Been getting into alot of new things to try. Besides the things I've been doing all my life(fishing, hunting) I've been trying a few new things. Been making wine and cheese for a few years. Recently been trying my hand at sausage making and charcuterie. Actually, found this site when I was looking for advice about making dried country sausage. Hope to get to know some of you, and pick up some tips about cooking on the grill.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 12, 2020)

Welcome to the forum from Tennessee. Wealth of knowledge about many things here


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 12, 2020)

Welcome from Mississippi!


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 12, 2020)

welcome from pa, great site here with a lot of great people full of knowledge!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2020)

Welcome Rocfish!!

Glad to have you join us!!

Bear, from SouthEast PA


----------



## Buttah Butts (Aug 12, 2020)

Welcome from NC. Lots of great people here willing to help out. Enjoy


----------



## kruizer (Aug 12, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 12, 2020)

Welcome from Ohio! You came to the right place. We're all glad to have you. I'm sure you'll find answers to many questions on your quest to making excellent sausages!


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 12, 2020)

Welcome from NorCal, Rocfish! Glad you're here. Enjoy the forum!

Ray


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 12, 2020)

Welcome from Iowa! Glad you joined and looking forward to you sharing your knowledge on cheese making

Ryan


----------



## FishAndBeer (Aug 12, 2020)

Welcome from Wisconsin!


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 12, 2020)

Welcome to smf


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 12, 2020)

Welcome . Commercial Carpenter from St. Louis 
 Look around , enjoy .


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 12, 2020)

Welcome to SMF and congratulations on the much earned free time


----------



## Hijack73 (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm in SC too! Welcome from Rock Hill


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 13, 2020)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 13, 2020)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 13, 2020)

rocfish13 said:


> Happy to find a site that deals with one of my favorite things, GRILLIN! I'm a retired pipefitter and have plenty of time to catch up on my favorite pass times.  Been getting into alot of new things to try. Besides the things I've been doing all my life(fishing, hunting) I've been trying a few new things. Been making wine and cheese for a few years. Recently been trying my hand at sausage making and charcuterie. Actually, found this site when I was looking for advice about making dried country sausage. Hope to get to know some of you, and pick up some tips about cooking on the grill.


Welcome from Ohio. You found the best place possible for your new hobbies.


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 13, 2020)

Welcome from Wisconsin.


----------



## rocfish13 (Aug 14, 2020)

Thanks for all the friendly welcomes! I'm sure I will really enjoy being on this forum, and  can count on some really good advice.  Gary


----------



## LanceR (Aug 15, 2020)

Welcome from Pinnacle, North Carolina.  The Carolinas cover a lot of ground where are you?  We're about 25 minutes north of Winston-Salem on the west side of Sauratown Mountain.

Best regards to all,


----------



## rocfish13 (Aug 16, 2020)

LanceR said:


> Welcome from Pinnacle, North Carolina.  The Carolinas cover a lot of ground where are you?  We're about 25 minutes north of Winston-Salem on the west side of Sauratown Mountain.
> 
> Best regards to all,


I'm near Creedmoor, NC. About 25 miles due north of Raleigh.  Gary


----------



## daspyknows (Aug 16, 2020)

Welcome from northern california.  enjoy the retirement.  doing the same out here a bit earlier than planned.  not complaining though.


----------



## LanceR (Aug 16, 2020)

rocfish13 said:


> I'm near Creedmoor, NC. About 25 miles due north of Raleigh.  Gary




Ahh. Less than two hours then.  Keep and eye out for the 2021 edition of....





__





						9th Annual SMF NC Gathering, May 15, 16 and 17th 2020(POSTPONED)
					

The date is set. Mark your calendars. May 15, 16 and 17th 2020.  Check out the past 8 gatherings here.  1st Annual NC Gathering  2nd Annual NC Gathering  3rd Annual NC Gathering  4th Annual NC Gathering  5th Annual NC Gathering  6th Annual NC Gathering  7th Annual NC Gathering  8th Annual NC...



					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




And if you haven't already done so you might wish to join the North Carolina Members groups here:





__





						North Carolina Members
					

Group Lead: solaryellow




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




And it you're over towards Hanging Rock or Pilot Mountain State Parks, Mount Airy etc give me a shout.  We can throw some critter parts in a smoker or on a grill and visit some.

Best regards,


Lance


----------

